# Hot hold Mac and cheese suggestions ?



## cheflusk420 (Apr 22, 2021)

Looking for a more quality insured procedure for holding Mac and cheese for busier service times where it won’t dry out.  Right now we are mixing it 3-5 orders at a time on sauté but can be difficult when busy.  Found foil pans wrapped tends to absorb all the sauce. Thanks guys and gals


----------



## Hamdrew (Apr 22, 2021)

how much grill space do you have? i'd probably make a mini steam table with a half/whatever drain pan lined with foil on one of the hot spots that you dont normally use anyways. add some chicken broth if need be, or intentionally keep it soupy in the steam-pan and cook it down to order


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 22, 2021)

This is a swag since I don't have any idea what your facilities are like, #of staff, inside/outside, etc. So, here it is my friend.  Just keep the IT in check!
1. Make the cheese sauce/hot hold it in a soup kettle, preboil the noodle to al denta and hold as well in a soup kettle or covered/heated steam pan.   To Serve:, scoop  the pasta , add a little olive oil, add a scoop of cheese sauce, mix, plate (bowl),  in broiler/microwave ~30-45 seconds to bring to temp, serve.  
2. Prepare serving bowls, cover, and place in an insulated carrier/warmer.  Reheat in a microwave for ~30 seconds to bring to temp.   
3. Pre-cook batch containers of the  M&C,  in a covered steamer, transport in an insulated carrier, reheat in a convection oven or use one of the above methods prior to serving.  (current procedure I  use)

John


----------



## Hamdrew (Apr 22, 2021)

also, how are you serving it? big batches like 

 Wurstmeister
  said, pass it to chef mike saran wrapped/nuke to get to temp before broiling if that's the case.


----------



## cheflusk420 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> also, how are you serving it? big batches like
> 
> Wurstmeister
> said, pass it to chef mike saran wrapped/nuke to get to temp before broiling if that's the case.



smaller batches  done in a Teflon for anywhere from 3-10 orders at a time. Sauce is hot.Pasta is kept cold. No microwave. Do have an alto sham   Most of what we do is takeout but weekends I need to streamline it so it comes together quicker. Might set up a pasta pot and heat pasta. Mix with hot cheese sauce and brisket and scoop and serve from a larger vessel


----------



## Hamdrew (Apr 22, 2021)

also, i havent worked in nearly enough bbq restaurants (though maybe that's a good thing to keep it so satisfying), but have pasta joints. the easiest way at the busiest was precooking the pasta al dente, then cooking off however big of a batch estimated with cream+flour+cheese (can add it as a prep) for however big of a rush.

edit- you replied while i was: sounds like you're thinking something like this^^


----------



## cheflusk420 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> also, i havent worked in nearly enough bbq restaurants (though maybe that's a good thing to keep it so satisfying), but have pasta joints. the easiest way at the busiest was precooking the pasta al dente, then cooking off however big of a batch estimated with cream+flour+cheese (can add it as a prep) for however big of a rush.


I hear ya.  We par cook the pasta and keep the cheese sauce warm  and sauté batches to order. Found hot holding tends to dry it out. We have a smaller staff so just trying to streamline things


----------



## Hamdrew (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## cheflusk420 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> View attachment 493711
> 
> Lol. Stellar idea


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 22, 2021)

Just a thought - Us your Alto-Shaam as your cooker/ warmer, batch cook the M&C,  prep individual pasta/cheese/brisket in a vented Kraft paper compostable container like the   Kraft Pasta Box 16 oz - 50 Pcs Pack - BioandChic and grab and go each container when ordered. You could prep the M&C the night/day before, refer, and place in the Alto-Shaam. Once batch cooked, round robin the cooked tray(s) and fill the serve container trays from one unit. 

Don't forget to  use  Hamdrew's  idea to properly motivate the prep chef?! 
John


----------



## Hamdrew (Apr 22, 2021)

Kids ate free on Sunday's at a pretty sizeable chain- to the point you can buy their salad dressings and some sauces in all the chain stores,all around the area- called "Pasta House Co."..  needless to say I have served a LOT of mac n cheese


----------



## ynot2k (Nov 29, 2021)

cheflusk420 said:


> Looking for a more quality insured procedure for holding Mac and cheese for busier service times where it won’t dry out.  Right now we are mixing it 3-5 orders at a time on sauté but can be difficult when busy.  Found foil pans wrapped tends to absorb all the sauce. Thanks guys and gals



Do some research on Sodium Citrate.  It emulsifies the water and fat and creates a creamier sauce.  Holds very well in steam table or Alto Sham.


----------

